# Budgie poop



## Kirky (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm so sorry for this crude Image but I've just wiped this from my little Bella, her other poops have bin normal just not this one she did eat some grapes earlier her first time eating them surly it wouldn't cause her poop to be like this her Germany health seems okay she currently being active being her normal self eating and drink okay too, any advice


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Zoe,

It may have just been a one-time thing.
Keep an eye on her to see if there are on-going issues.
If not, there is nothing to be concerned about. 

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html*


----------



## Kirky (Jul 11, 2016)

I will do thank you...I get so paranoid, she bin tru so much so far x


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree with the advice Deborah has offered you, also you could add some Apple Cider Vinegar to her drinking water a couple of drops is all that is needed every few days. This acts as a natural probiotic to help with the digestive tract. The vinegar must have Mother in it to be of benefit though. Hope this helps.:green pied:


----------

